# trunk light intermittent flicker after upgrading to 2019.12.1.2



## 101010 (Nov 28, 2018)

Anyone else notice this happening after upgrading to 2019.12.1.2?

Not a big deal, and I much prefer it to the blacked out rearview camera bug, which is much improved on this latest build.


----------



## zosoisnotaword (Aug 28, 2017)

Are those aftermarket? I had an issue with an RPM Tesla light flickering. I replaced it with an extra one I had and it stopped.


----------



## 101010 (Nov 28, 2018)

Nope, they're the stock lights from the factory.


----------



## JulienParis86 (Jan 9, 2019)

I had the same issue one week ago after the update but only one evening. Nothing since


----------



## Griff (Aug 23, 2017)

Mine too! And they're stock.


----------



## JWardell (May 9, 2016)

zosoisnotaword said:


> Are those aftermarket? I had an issue with an RPM Tesla light flickering. I replaced it with an extra one I had and it stopped.


I've seen both... flickering trunk lights were common with software toward the end of 2018. 
Just the other week I noticed just one of my lights flickering, and a closer look showed one of the three LEDs inside flickering, most likely due to bad solder joint. It's from RPM Tesla. I'll probably just try to reflow it


----------



## zosoisnotaword (Aug 28, 2017)

JWardell said:


> I've seen both... flickering trunk lights were common with software toward the end of 2018.
> Just the other week I noticed just one of my lights flickering, and a closer look showed one of the three LEDs inside flickering, most likely due to bad solder joint. It's from RPM Tesla. I'll probably just try to reflow it


Yep, that's what I had. I thought about trying to fix it, but I still have a few extras ready to go.


----------

